# Cancer/Tumor in dogs mouth



## Luke0927 (Jan 5, 2016)

My old bird dog had a mass cut out of his mouth back in october and a tooth extraction vet said it was almost certain cancer but I choose not to send it to the lab becasue I wouldn't be doing chemo or radiation.  He has been on prednisone.

His appetite and strengh is good to be an old wore out dog he will still run and hunt if we could go.

The vet said it would grow back and the problem is when it moves up into the head and affects the sinus and eyes etc...thats when you would know you have to do something.

Well it is finally coming back and seems to be staying low on his gum on the outside (where it was before) but now has moved ot the inside of the gum and roof of the mouth.

He doesn't act like it bothers him but this is the toughest old dog you have ever seen.  I'm going to call the vet and see if they think they can cut it out again, the part close to the roof of the mouth almost looks like it could be lanced doesn't look like hard mass.

Just wondering if anyone has seen this type of thing before.  I know someone whos dog had something similar but it was on the back of the mouth and they cut it after it was so large it couldn't eat.

This dog could climb out of anything one reason his legs are in bad shape.  I had to tear out their old wooden floor kennels had some temp ones up till I got the new ones built, like he was walking a high wire.


----------



## RacinNut (Jan 7, 2016)

I had a good dog back in the 80s and 90s that had the same thing your dog has, I think Hunter was bout 12 when it hit him, I don't remember what type of cancer it was, but my vet operated on him 3 different times over bout 2 years when it came back, he did fine after the operations and I was thankful for the extra time with him, but finally it came back on his tounge and Hunter was too old to take the operations anymore and he went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jan 7, 2016)

I am going through this now. My 12 year old border collie had a growth on her neck so I took her to the vet. I didnt get it checked for cancer because In talking to him we both agreed that it was most likely cancerous. He said that he felt like he got most of it but wanted me to know that the odds were that it would come back.  Well it has in several places and she basically cannot put much pressure on her leg. I know she is not comfortable but she does not seem to be in terrible pain. She was herding chickens when i let her out yesterday. I know the day will come very soon when I have to make THAT decision.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 8, 2016)

At some point , the actual surgery will be more dangerous (for an old dog) than the tumor itself! Been there!


----------



## biestabella63 (Apr 29, 2016)

Same thing happened  to my german short hair .  He was fine. Never hurt. Ran around. It got to where he couldnt drink his water cause he couldnt keep it in his mouth. Had to walk him in the vet like he was going for his run. And had to put him down. Hardest thing i ever had to do. 13 years old.


----------

